# Choosing A Good Electric (CookShack vs Bradley vs Traeger?)



## ben franklin (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm in a townhouse where rules limit me to electric. Have a couple of years experience with a Masterbuilt and looking to move upscale. Was ready to pull the trigger on a Bradley Digital when I came across Cookshack (Elite) and the Traegers on this site. Anyone got any advice???

Thanks folks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2011)

Ben Franklin said:


> I'm in a townhouse where rules limit me to electric. Have a couple of years experience with a Masterbuilt and looking to move upscale. Was ready to pull the trigger on a Bradley Digital when I came across Cookshack (Elite) and the Traegers on this site. Anyone got any advice???
> 
> Thanks folks!


Hmmm, if you want to upscale from an MES, I wouldn't go to a Bradley, unless you're only talking about "more money".

Others will have to help you with the Cookshack & Traeger comparison.

Bear


----------



## ben franklin (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks bear!


----------



## les3176 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm with bear..mes is the way to go in my book!!!


----------



## shtrdave (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a Cookshack Smokette, have had it for 11 years never a problem with it.

Only drawbacks on the little smoker are temp only to 250 so yardbird skin doesn't crisp up well, it really only hot smokes, I have done several hundred pounds of cheese in it but have had some mishaps also, I think the Amazin-Smoker would be a great buy to go with the cookshack.

I would love to step up to one of the Ameriques but it is only me now and I justify the cost, not that it will stop me one day.

Cookshacks are awesome and they have a great forum over there like this one with a bunch of terrific people and information.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is my opinion,  I have had both Bradley 6rack digital and the MES 40",  My Experience with the Bradley was terrible...

I would say go with the MES 40" if it were me...

Get one at Sam's with the 3year Warranty. In the long run you would be happier...

*My Bradley Experience:*

Purchase Bradley 6 Rack Digital $599.00
Shipping: $ 56.00
Purchase Bubba Pucks $ 24.99
Purchase Bradley Pucks: $ 19.99
*Total Cost: $ 700.97*

*Use Twice, took 14 hrs to cook a butt on first try and had to finish in Oven*
*Took 23 hrs to cook butts on 2nd try completed in Bradley.*
*Sold Bradley on Craig's List For $350.00*
*Net Loss $350.97*
*My MES Experience:*

Purchased MES 40" @ Sam's $299.99
Added 3 year extended Warranty $39.99
Buy AMNS: $29.99
Buy AMAZING DUST: $4.99

*TOTAL Outlay $374.97*
*Absolutely NO PROBLEMS...   *
*With MES 40" The Ability To Use Smoker PRICELESS.

Personal Opinion: BRADLEY IS P.O.S.*


----------



## ben franklin (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks everybody. Looks like you folks have saved me from a big potential mistake. Looks like if I'm going to trade up -- it will be all the way up to the cookshack.

But now that I've got to looking -- those wood pellet grill/smoker combos sure sound interesting. Been reading that the Traeger has lost a lot on the quality side since moving manufacturing to China. You folks agree? Got any other suggestions on that front?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok going to post this. PLEASE NOT INTENDED TO OPEN UP A CAN OF WORMS.

We are all different and like many tools so this is my opinion of my uses with this equipment.

Had 4 MES POS

IMHO they are garbage. But hey what works good for some may not for others.

My net loss on MES was over $1000 and not much help from their customer service. (Keep in mind i do allot of low temps 140-170) and never abused the MES

Bradley I have had only 1 issue with a smoke generator gone out.

Cust service replaced no questions asked.

Bradley is great for low temp sausage.

I rarely do butts and brisket in it.

Pucks (wood) are kinda pricy compaied to chunks or dust.

Cookshack

Good for sealed commercial smoking, venting is a joke.

Sold mine after 1 year

Junk for brisket and chicken

Traeger

Well its a good pellet pooper.

I still use my Lil'Tex

Hot rods go out allot.

Keep in mind with a Traeger, At times it puts out allot of smoke.

Turns out some great butts, brisket and snacks.

Thats all i gotta say about that and wont go into my other tools.

Good luck on whatever you choose.


----------



## lookwow (Apr 12, 2011)

If your looking at a pellet i would go with a GMG(Green Mountain Grills). Everything I have heard is they are a much better pellet grill.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 12, 2011)

See how different we all are on our likes/dislikes.

Used all the pellet poopers and my MAK beats them all hands down.


----------



## dons9999 (Aug 10, 2011)

No question about it!  Cook Shack is THE way to go!  I had the Bradley electric and it was terrible!  Temperature would swing 80 plus degrees!  No joke. I was using an industrial temp controller just to monitor the actual temp versus the set temp on the Bradley and was shocked to see it swinging 80 plus degrees!  Also I read the reviews before I purchased the Bradley and I am embarrassed to say that many warned of this problem. They also warned everyone that there were problems with the wood biscuit feeder jamming. Guess what. I had a huge July 4th party and woke up early to check on the meat and not only was it 77 degrees less than the set point but the wood feeder had jammed during the night and had only used three biscuits of wood!  Keep in mind that this thing is BRAND NEW! This was the first and LAST time I used this smoker. Sent it back and ordered the Cook shack the next day. I LOVE THE  new smoker! NO REGRETS NOW!  If anyone reads this, NEVER PURCHASE THE BRADLEY ELECTRIC!  After all, there are hundreds of articles on how to upgrade the Bradley with a PID controller to make it hold a constant temp. WHY WOULD SOMEONE WANT TO PURCHASE A NEW SMOKER AND THEN HAVE TO UPGRADE IT SO IT WOULD HOLD TEMP!!!  Doesn't make ANY sense to me at all!


----------



## michael ark (Aug 10, 2011)

Look at the memphis pro hear good things from cowgirl you can look at her threads or blog.You can see one at big papa smokers and many more.


----------



## meateater (Aug 11, 2011)

I kinda like my drum smoker.


----------



## bbqhead (Aug 12, 2011)

In my opinion  , cookshack all the way ! quality cooker , great customer service, quality product .  walk away from the chinese ones .


----------



## nozzleman (Aug 12, 2011)

If cookshack interests you try looking into the smokin tex it has the same quality at a cheaper price. My buddy has one and he loves his, I use the MES and I love it and a cheaper cost.


----------



## miamirick (Aug 12, 2011)

did none of you notice BEN FRANKLIN asking advice on an ELECTRIC smoker?    gotta love that

i had a bradley for 7 years before i wore it out   i enjoyed it it was a good learning smoker, my only complaint was it didnt hold enough so i upgraded to the GOSM

I say for a townhouse the bradley would be perfect   go to bass pro they have em there


----------



## billrigsby (Aug 15, 2011)

nepas said:


> Cookshack
> 
> Good for sealed commercial smoking, venting is a joke.
> 
> ...


What is the venting problem you mention, why no good for brisket and chicken?

I just trashed my MES and am just about set on the Cookshak.

Bill


----------



## shtrdave (Aug 15, 2011)

billrigsby said:


> What is the venting problem you mention, why no good for brisket and chicken?
> 
> I just trashed my MES and am just about set on the Cookshak.
> 
> Bill




I am not sure about brisket I have never done any other than commercially corned ones for pastrami, as for chicken it seems you need 300+ on the temp to render the fat for the skin to be crisp, I make wings in my smokette they are very moist but not crisp, most add them to a hot grill afterwards to crisp up. I think the amerique goes to 300, not sure, they have an excellent forum over there at cookshack also, a lot of great info like here, maybe check it out.


----------



## billrigsby (Aug 15, 2011)

I would think low and slow for brisket (I am usally at 225-250) so it should be fine,

I see your point about chicken tho.

Bill


----------



## jjwesley (Aug 25, 2011)

I too have been considering a pellet pooper.  I got a real eye-full when I went to the Green Mountain Grill web site and read their comparison chart.  The comnpared their grill and components to the Traeger.  I'll let you draw your own conclusion.


----------



## talan64 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well I really like my Traeger, but have to admit that I don't have any other experience with other smokers.  However I do know that if you can only have an electric smoker you would probably run into issues with the Traeger, since yes it is electric, but it also has a pretty good fire going in the burn chamber, and it would be such a waste to spend that much on something you ended up not being able to use.

As for the Quality, I have only had mine for about 3 months now, and have had zero issues, but time will tell the "real" story.

Good luck with whatever you chose.


----------



## arnie (Aug 25, 2011)

I have been smoking with a Cookshack for almost 10 years with no complaints and no mods

I sold my 8 year old Smokette for what I paid for it so I could upgrade to an AmeriQue and I really didn't want to part with it. 

I’ve never heard of anyone doing that with any other brand of smoker

I regularly cook briskets, pork butts, ribs, beans and more without issue. 

Other than wings I haven’t done much chicken, but what I have done turned out good.

Cookshack is American made


----------



## dalton (Aug 25, 2011)

I had a homemade electric smoke made totally out of wood that worked great until it burned to the ground one fatefull day.  after that my wife wouln't allow another unit like that on my back deck and since I am too lazy to set up my smoker down in my back yard away from my house. 

after much looking around i decided on a pellet pooper.  Mainly for the ease of use and the safety.  I have done several overnight smokes with it an have no reason to worry. I was never comfortable with my other smokers to leave it unattended.  I have never owned an mes or cookshack so I can't speak to that.  I have been very happy with my treager and cooked everything from pizza or steaks to beef jerky and smolked salmon.  I only wish it was a little bigger so tha I could do more at once.  I never really compared the treager to the GMG because the I live in anchorage ak and the only thing available locally was the treager.  I have used it in the middle of winder with ambient temps outside being around 10 deg below zero and it worked fine.  I did add bricks to it to help with the swings especially when it is real cold outside.  I believe that treager could have designed it with a little more heat retention and maybe the GMG has that I don't konw.

overall I am pretty happy with my treager.  I love the ease of use with the set it and forget it type of attitude.  I smoked some salmon bellies the other night and set it at a certian setting and left it all night long and the salmon came out GREAT!

I have yet to have any problems with any internal parts but I have only owned it since january of this year.


----------



## terry colwell (Aug 26, 2011)

dalton said:


> I had a homemade electric smoke made totally out of wood that worked great until it burned to the ground one fatefull day.  after that my wife wouln't allow another unit like that on my back deck and since I am too lazy to set up my smoker down in my back yard away from my house.
> 
> after much looking around i decided on a pellet pooper.  Mainly for the ease of use and the safety.  I have done several overnight smokes with it an have no reason to worry. I was never comfortable with my other smokers to leave it unattended.  I have never owned an mes or cookshack so I can't speak to that.  I have been very happy with my treager and cooked everything from pizza or steaks to beef jerky and smolked salmon.  I only wish it was a little bigger so tha I could do more at once.  I never really compared the treager to the GMG because the I live in anchorage ak and the only thing available locally was the treager.  I have used it in the middle of winder with ambient temps outside being around 10 deg below zero and it worked fine.  I did add bricks to it to help with the swings especially when it is real cold outside.  I believe that treager could have designed it with a little more heat retention and maybe the GMG has that I don't konw.
> 
> ...


Dalton,,

 Do you guys up in Alaska have problems with bears being attracted to your smokers from the smell?  If so how do you deal with this?


----------



## arnie (Aug 26, 2011)

Dalton, fishermen who keep wishing they had a little bit bigger boat are said to have two-foot-itus.  

What do they call it when cooks keep wishing they had a little bit bigger smoker?


----------



## talan64 (Aug 26, 2011)

I sometimes wish I had opted for the bigger Traeger (I have the lil' Tex), but most of the time I'm just smokin' for the Mrs and I, and I can put WAY more in it than we can eat in a couple meals.  2 weeks ago I brined and smoked chicken thighs and was able to lay out 20 thighs without using my shelf to add room, and I have plenty of room when I do 2 butts for pulling.

So I guess it is just "size" envy!


----------



## ddtstartrex (Aug 15, 2014)

hi, what do you think of Char-Griller 580-sq in Pellet Grill?


----------



## robert oneil (May 29, 2016)

had a cookshack for 15 years , its the best, very easy to use.  Have tried them all but always return to cookshack smokette base model


----------



## arnie (Dec 16, 2016)

I have a large and small Traeger which I use mostly for grilling. I I have a Cookshack Amerique and SM260 which I use for smoking. I bought my first Cookshack (Smokette) 25 years ago. After using it for 10 years I sold it for what I paid for it.


----------

